

Google: Create A Native Linux Google Drive Application - gkya
http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application

======
CitizenKane
You can just get Insync ([https://insynchq.com/](https://insynchq.com/)) which
is in many ways better than the Google Drive Client in any case.

~~~
gkya
This is a paid solution (although the linux port is currently in 'beta' status
and gratis as long as it is beta).

